
What are some bad UX present in today's popular apps? - jithinraj
For example: To me, Medium comments are bad despite the overall great UX of the app.
======
Nextgrid
YouTube comments.

The upvote/downvote system appears to be near-useless as it doesn't influence
ranking like you think it would (it is a factor, but is by far not the only
one), ranking appears to be semi-random and only encourages shitposting.

There is also a lack of moderation regarding said shitposting. They clearly
have the infrastructure to (wrongly) ban comments at scale like those critical
of China, so why can't they use it for good and ban "FIRST!!!" instead?

Old comments were not imported properly. Older videos have comments with the
old reply system (@username) but without being linked to the comment it
replied to despite back in the day the "@username" bits being clickable so
they clearly have (had?) the data to tie the comments together but couldn't be
bothered doing their job properly.

A single wrong click will take you to another page and when you go back you
lose your scroll position and you can no longer find the comment you were
looking at. The infinite scroll/"load more" system doesn't help with that
either.

Reddit (and its clones) solved all these problems just fine (at least on the
old UI), there is no reason for YouTube not to be able to do the same.

------
dificilis
The absolute worst UI is the banking apps when they ask for details of an
account to transfer money to:

* The app asks for the account number

* The app asks for the name of the account

* The app never tells you that it won't check the name against the account number.

This is the worst UI ever, because people lose hundreds of thousands of
dollars when they don't realise that only the account number matters.

~~~
LiamPa
Monzo have now introduced this

[https://monzo.com/help/payments-getting-started/cop-cant-
che...](https://monzo.com/help/payments-getting-started/cop-cant-check-
account/)

~~~
dificilis
I don't use Monzo, so there's still the question of what does the UI show when
they can't confirm the name - how much do they emphasize that everything now
hangs on the account number only?

The bank app I use always shows a confirmed name if there is one. The UI
problem is that when there isn't a confirmed name, they just do nothing, and
say nothing.

Also, for very large transfers, the UI should do more than just tell you that
the name can't be confirmed. The app should also encourage you to pester the
receiving account holder to sign up for confirmation, especially if they are
in the business of receiving large bank transfers (eg real estate & lawyer
holding accounts).

~~~
LiamPa
Here is the blog post on the release:

[https://monzo.com/blog/2020/05/04/confirmation-of-payee-
laun...](https://monzo.com/blog/2020/05/04/confirmation-of-payee-launch/)

------
dificilis
Dragging icons from one place to another on an iphone. It's almost impossible
to move an icon from location A to location B without accidentally moving
about 20 other icons at the same time, because everything is constantly re-
arranging itself in response to the icon being dragged.

~~~
meagher
That is super annoying.

Doesn't quite fix the problem, but you can drag multiple apps at once in a
stack [https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/12/move-apps-drag-and-drop-
ios-1...](https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/12/move-apps-drag-and-drop-
ios-11-iphone-video/)

------
Normille
Not an app; but whoever designed Netflix's interface wants shooting!

------
raztogt21
Hard to unsubscribe or cancel something.

I understand as a company you don't want it to be as a CTA, but please don't
use shady UX tactics. Such as smaller, lower opacity, hidden buttons, or
adding extra steps/clicks than necessary cancel.

------
joezydeco
Here's my minor nitpick: pluralization of quantities.

There are still a number of major websites and apps that display strings like
_" 1 days to go!"_ or _" there are 2 item(s) in your cart"_.

Are they afraid of that extra code to build the string properly? Is
internationalization a problem for these strings? Who the hell knows. Not
everyone has this problem so it can't be because it's not solvable.

------
_theory_
When I try to buy something on Walmart.com, sometimes I get to the checkout
screen before it informs me that the item can only be picked up at a physical
store. If I wanted to see such items, I'd go to the physical store.

------
nodpekar
Postmates allows you buy food from closed joints. They tell you "The store is
closed " after you pay.

------
Shared404
Animal Crossings crafting system. I love that game, but not sitting for an
hour crafting items one at a time.

